# Series rated systems......



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just finished a 10 week course on "electrical system protection",And part of the course was a lesson in series rated systems(bussman wrote the course),interesting stuff,Any one here have first hand experience working with series rated systems?Right now the nfpa is trying to get them approved for health care facilities,seems pretty unsafe to me.What's every ones take on them?...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I put this in the wrong section, I'll repost it in the general discussion section


----------

